# Solved: Can't import .wmv files into Windows Movie Maker



## Carol1 (Oct 22, 2009)

I converted .MOD files to .wmv files & renamed the clips as .wmv. The clip plays fine in Windows Media Player, but when I try to import it into Movie Maker, it says "file cannot be imported". Help please! I bought the handycam so I could make movies of my new grandson & Movie Maker is usually so easy.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSG, Carol1.



Carol1 said:


> I converted .MOD files to .wmv files & renamed the clips as .wmv.....


This line confuses me a little. Did you convert them, then rename them with a wmv extension? Or is renaming them how you converted them?


----------



## Carol1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Derek. I figured out that the converted file were sent to a folder other than "my videos". Once I found them, everything worked fine. I'm new to this video thing - thank you for your reply.


----------

